# Any way to rejuvinate a plasma?



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I've been offered a free six-year-old 48-inch Sony plasma that is somewhat dim, and suffers burn-in from being used as a computer monitor 24/7.

I don't really need it, but its free.

Is there any way to improve the quality of the image?

EDIT: If the answer is No, I'll probably pass on it.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

There are some utilities that will get rid of or at least mask the results of burn-in, but they end up reducing the display's overall brightness. Basically, they have you turn the brightness and contrast all the way up, then they send a series of images for several hours. It sounds leek the display is already dim, so trying to fix the burn-in would make it even worse. I'd probably pass on the offer.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I've been offered a free six-year-old 48-inch Sony plasma that is somewhat dim, and suffers burn-in from being used as a computer monitor 24/7.
> 
> I don't really need it, but its free.
> 
> ...


For free, I would put it in the garage for watching while doing projects.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

armophob said:


> For free, I would put it in the garage for watching while doing projects.


Yeah, but the wall mount it is on does not come with it, and the old girl is really heavy, much heavier than new TVs. I'd have to buy or rig a mount for it.

The "pack rat" in me wants it, but I'm trying to give him a diet of D-Con.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> Yeah, but the wall mount it is on does not come with it, and the old girl is really heavy, much heavier than new TVs. I'd have to buy or rig a mount for it.
> 
> The "pack rat" in me wants it, but I'm trying to give him a diet of D-Con.


Don't let the mount hold you back. It will be in the garage. I have made some very heavy duty wall mounts out of simple shelving solutions at the big box hardware stores.:lol:


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

You can get a wall mount for under $50 on eBay. Still, if the picture is really crappy, I don;t know that i want to spend any money on a mount and the electricity to run the thing.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

rudeney said:


> You can get a wall mount for under $50 on eBay. Still, if the picture is really crappy, I don;t know that i want to spend any money on a mount and the electricity to run the thing.


By the end of the week, all the husbands on the block will be in lawn chairs in his driveway huddled around a Weber cooking links and burgers.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

armophob said:


> By the end of the week, all the husbands on the block will be in lawn chairs in his driveway huddled around a Weber cooking links and burgers.


I'll supply the TV & grill, you bring the burgers & sausage .... No problem here!


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

don't forget monoprice.com for wall mounts. I think I paid $25 for the mount I'm using on my 50" Panny plasma. I think I could have picked up the same mount for $19, but I wanted one in black, not silver.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Getteau said:


> don't forget monoprice.com for wall mounts. I think I paid $25 for the mount I'm using on my 50" Panny plasma. I think I could have picked up the same mount for $19, but I wanted one in black, not silver.


Not I'm really upet with myself - I never thought to check them for a TV mount.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

The only problem I have with the Monoprice brackets is that the plate that screws into the wall doesn't have large enough open areas to mount an electrical box. That means wiring outlets have to go above or below the bracket, which can make them more difficult to hide. May favorite bracket was one I bought on eBay. It was about $40 and had places for electrical boxes plus a spring tension tilt mechanism. I also liked the way it was assembled Unfortunately, the seller is no longer offering them, and it was a no-name brand from China.


----------

